# 2020 Football (NFL / NCAA)



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2020)

Thought we could use a distraction from the distraction!

Tom Brady to the Bucs is the Rumor!!!

HFS!!!!!  Welcome to the NFC South BITCH!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 17, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Thought we could use a distraction from the distraction!
> 
> Tom Brady to the Bucs is the Rumor!!!
> 
> HFS!!!!!  Welcome to the NFC South BITCH!!!!!


That is if the chargers don't get to him first...seeing as how they just released Rivers.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 17, 2020)

Who cares.  Says the guy from Boston.  Loved Tom.  He had a great run.  He always trusted Bill.  Bill said it’s time to move on for the good of the team.  Go out on top.  Brady’s ego got in the way.

i wish him well and it’s too bad it ends This way.

cripe the way he keeps hawking stuff you’d think he needs the money,


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2020)

I think everyone has wanted to know for years was it Brady or Bill? 

Guess well find out soon - assuming there is an NFL season...

Montana wanting to get out of Steve Youngs way made sense, It made some sense for Brett to move on but this seems strange, would like to know if Bill had been done with Brady for a while...

At least its a nice break....

And so a 17 game season?  That sounds kind of strange also...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah, I've been looking forward to Brady leaving. Some times I've felt like he make Bill. At other times I feel like Bill made him. Looking forward to the next chapter. 

.....

And then he came to my NFC South. UGH!!!! Now we have to pay Brady twice a year. And TB has much better weapons than the Pats did for the last couple years. We also have to face Teddy B. twice a year. At least I can console myself in the fact that Altlanta will continue to suck!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2020)

lol, shorty mcBrees will have another 2 years to find a way to blame games on the Refs!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> lol, shorty mcBrees will have another 2 years to find a way to blame games on the Refs!




Um no one blamed anyone for anything this year. And everyone agreed that the Saints got screwed last year.

Who is your team again?


----------



## chart94 PE (Mar 19, 2020)

Boston had a good run...

STUPID BEARS!! Lets not upgrade OL or WR. Lets get a TE wayyyyy past his prime, and an average QB that pulled a Joe Flacco in his career with a SB run. Then we will continue to blame the 3rd year QB that has shown a ton of flashes, just needs protection and someone to throw to besides Allen Robinson. But ya know what they say, the most popular player in Chicago is the 2nd string QB....


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, I guess I can say the Bengals are least doing something during the off-season. On the other hand, it’s the Bengals so I’m not going to get too worked up about it because I’m sure the Brown family will find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I've been looking forward to Brady leaving. Some times I've felt like he make Bill. At other times I feel like Bill made him. Looking forward to the next chapter.
> 
> .....
> 
> And then he came to my NFC South. UGH!!!! Now we have to pay Brady twice a year. And TB has much better weapons than the Pats did for the last couple years. We also have to face Teddy B. twice a year. At least I can console myself in the fact that Altlanta will continue to suck!


The offensive line made them both.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 19, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> The offensive line made them both.


None of the above...it was their video crew.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

So the are gong to proceed with the draft but just not have anyone there?  Is that what I read?  Just Goodell at the podium?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So the are gong to proceed with the draft but just not have anyone there?  Is that what I read?  Just Goodell at the podium?


I think it's still being worked out, but I heard on a CBS sports podcast they are planning on doing it remotely. so possibly something like this: Goodell at a podium somewhere (league office probably), and cameras and mics at each team office for them to make picks, but no players. Maybe they can let players join the livestream from their phone for reactions; that would be cool. Hoping that they give some access to each team's war room, but it would obviously have to be limited, so don't know how that could be worked out.

Edit: i'm actually kind of excited by this format. The "awards show" format with players in suits walking up to the stage to "accept their award" was never fun to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

I think the NFL will do a good job to make it entertaining, and it will be literally the only thing worth watching - I bet they will have triple the normal numbers, huge, best ever


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I think the NFL will do a good job to make it entertaining, and it will be literally the only thing worth watching - I bet they will have triple the normal numbers, huge, best ever


I bet the sports books will be busy too.  Who is the favorite to go with the 149th pick?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

Ill take some of that action!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

Im so out of touch - is the draft this week?


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Im so out of touch - is the draft this week?


Thursday, all remote.  They sent video/streaming equipment to all the athletes that were going to attend.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

be funny if China hacked into it....


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> be funny if China hacked into it....


Their system already f'd up the #1 pick when they did a trial run, so you may be onto something.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 21, 2020)

(sandblast throat)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Supe said:


> Thursday, all remote.  They sent video/streaming equipment to all the athletes that were going to attend.


To add a little more detail...

All virtual. Same 3 day format as usual. Round 1 is Thursday; Rounds 2 &amp; 3 are Friday, and Rounds 4-7 are Saturday.

58 of the top college prospects were invited to participate virtually. So that almost 2 rounds of players. I'm pretty sure this is an increase. It's usually 20-30 players invited (basically people expected to go in the first round.) The full list of invitees is below.

Everyone is doing it from their homes, they are not allowed to be in the same building for safety reasons and to avoid unfair advantage of being together to coordinate. Each home is allow a single technician to keep everything running.

Coordinating trades is expected to be more difficult. It was proposed to eliminate trades during the draft for this COVID year only, but the NFL GM's vetoed that suggestion. They want to have the ability, even if it's harder.

Interestingly food is turning out to be one of the more challenging aspects of this virtual draft. Normally it's all catered, so food is just around constantly. The coaches and GMs are pretty much working non-stop so they try to minimize the time it takes to get food by having everything right there. Now teams have to figure out how to coordinate food deliveries to 10+ separate coaches' and personnel's homes as they participate. We all know food deliveries are challenging during this COVID crisis.

ESPN and NFL network have decided to merge their draft coverage together. So there will be only 1 network covering the draft. ESPN is taking the lead, but including analysts from NFL network. It will be simul-cast on ESPN, NFL network, and ABC.

I'm trying to think if there's anything else important I remember reading or hearing.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2020)

Damn...Gronk traded to Bucs......


----------



## P-E (Apr 21, 2020)

The Fumblebucs might be okay this year....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

hopefully they will be like the all star NBA team that lost in the Olympics that year..

I am ready for the draft - at this point I am going to see if I can find some old baseball home movies of my kids playing days to watch


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know that a Gronk/Brady at the end of their careers combo is going to save the Bucs.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> I don't know that a Gronk/Brady at the end of their careers combo is going to save the Bucs.


Yeah, it needs to be proven to me that old injury-plagued Gronk is better than young OJ Howard. 

But the familiarity between Brady and Gronk is probably valuable. I'm assuming there's no way NFL teams get in full offseason workouts, and it can take time for a QB and receivers to get on the same page with each other. 

Also Gronk may get suspended for using CBD oil. He's been using it for pain management since retirement. He actually invested in a CBD oil company.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

Last time i saw Gronk it looked like he dropped like 50 lbs?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> I don't know that a Gronk/Brady at the end of their careers combo is going to save the Bucs.


Big names to lack luster team = fans

fans = money

money = money


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

I dont even know if we have any big hitters in the NFC South but he has been in a weak ass division for a long time and Id love to see him getting put on his ass this year.

I still remember that Denver Defense knocking the shit out of him in that AFC Championship game (whenever it was they won the SB and then fell apart) - but Id like to see ESPN re run that game..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

Other than the slow intro - I kind of like seeing the players at home with there family when they get drafted - kind of cool they show the college head coaches as well when their players get called...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

I was getting nervous about my Eagles this draft. With Agholor gone, I was worried that we might not have anyone to drop passes. But no worries, order in the universe has been restored! We took a guy who will drop it 53% of the time. Great Job Eagles!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

Lol- maybe the packers are done with Aaron Rodgers BS.....

Will LSU Bama have anyone left for next season?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

Who the hell are these two dudes behind the titans coach?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 24, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was getting nervous about my Eagles this draft. With Agholor gone, I was worried that we might not have anyone to drop passes. But no worries, order in the universe has been restored! We took a guy who will drop it 53% of the time. Great Job Eagles!


Best video ever...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2020)

So who is the patriots QB right now?  Brock Osweiller?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So who is the patriots QB right now?  Brock Osweiller?


HAHAHAHA

I think they have 2 QBs on the roster. 

Jarrett Stidham was a rookie last year and Brady's backup. The organization claims they have faith in him to lead the team.

They also recently signed Brian Hoyer to a one-year contract. He's been on the Patriots before... twice I think... so he knows the system. He got some playing time as the Colts 3rd string QB last year, but I don't think anyone sees him as a starter.

So an unproved 1-year player with 4 career pass attempts, or a 10-year career backup who is a well established as meh at best. 

How much do you trust Belichick to get it done?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2020)

They haven’t picked up a qb yet I don’t think? Maybe they are gonna pick up Scam

newton?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 25, 2020)

Cam Newton and Jameis Winston are still free agents. I'd think Jameis is more likely.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Who the hell are these two dudes behind the titans coach?


https://www.si.com/nfl/titans/news/tennessee-titans-mike-vrabel-2020-nfl-draft-scene

The dude with the impressive mullet is his son wearing his Pro Bowl jersey.  The other dude is a family friend who was going to wear his Atlanta Braves "Mr. Freeze" inspired costume for his HS baseball games this season, but saw this as his only opportunity  to sport it.

That is definitely an impressive mullet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 26, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cam Newton and Jameis Winston are still free agents. I'd think Jameis is more likely.


Well nope. Saints signed Jameis yesterday


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2020)

oh lawd!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> They haven’t picked up a qb yet I don’t think? Maybe they are gonna pick up Scam newton?


If the Bengals are going to jump feet first into the Joe Burrow era, it wouldn’t hurt my feelings if they picked up Andy Dalton. He really is a good guy and I’d like for him to have a chance to finish on a decent team. I know people say he’s a mediocre QB, but I really think he was decent when he had a better team around him.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> https://www.si.com/nfl/titans/news/tennessee-titans-mike-vrabel-2020-nfl-draft-scene
> 
> The dude with the impressive mullet is his son wearing his Pro Bowl jersey.  The other dude is a family friend who was going to wear his Atlanta Braves "Mr. Freeze" inspired costume for his HS baseball games this season, but saw this as his only opportunity  to sport it.
> 
> That is definitely an impressive mullet.


now I understand (as a father who also has their adult kids home that should be away at college) the look on his face..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2020)

Denver sports news is all a buzz with talks of a trade of Aaron Rogers to Denver? 

Wish Kfox was here so we could talk shit about the packers!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Denver sports news is all a buzz with talks of a trade of Aaron Rogers to Denver?
> 
> Wish Kfox was here so we could talk shit about the packers!




Oh we can still talk shit about the fudge packers!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Denver sports news is all a buzz with talks of a trade of Aaron Rogers to Denver?
> 
> Wish Kfox was here so we could talk shit about the packers!


Paging @knight1fox3


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2020)

So if the wait time to enter a Home Depot is 20 minutes on the weekend what is the wait time to enter a football stadium?

Maybe they have access to some data that is peasants are not privy to..

https://dailysnark.com/miami-dolphins-release-plans-for-hosting-fans-at-stadium-during-covid-19-pandemic/?fbclid=IwAR2ashGfIkY4SfFmxh6331__RHtWBBY1wIwNKdXr1-z7ql2tYYZdFZB463Y


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2020)

read that the Chargers and Rams are looking to play at the new Las Vegas Stadium in the Fall, that would be pretty crazy &amp; cooler if you lived there and could actually go to all the different games ( they said likely 2 in one weekend)

apparently no games in the new Rams stadium expected this season..


----------



## P-E (Nov 25, 2020)

Yikes the Lions have the best record in tomorrow’s games at 4-6.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 26, 2020)

No wife or kids for T-Giving this year. Kids at grandparents/moms and wife ended up getting sent to Oregon for work. Does sound kind of cool though...they’re on campus doing ‘Rona testing for the Oregon-Oregon State game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2020)

So she won’t get to se any defense?

are you going to Denny’s or are you making something? Hope you get some turkey somehow!


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 26, 2020)

Not sure how it works, but she’ll actually be home tomorrow and the game is on Saturday. I’m not sure if they test all the ESPN people on the way in and then forbid them from having any outside contact or what.

I was more worried about her. Testing was supposed to be Wed. and Thur. but the ESPN producer told all his people to sign up for Wed. so wife’s crew wouldn’t have to work on thanksgiving. Nice idea, but that meant that, instead of keeping busy at work, she was stewing alone in her hotel room. ESPN guy said they could grab some food when the caterers showed up so at least she got to eat. Talked to her this morning and she was pretty upset even though she was only gone for 3 days. Didn’t help that our anniversary was today too.

I was fine. Would have been better if she were home, but I went over to moms for thanksgiving.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

did anyone watch that Broncos game with a practice squad WR playing QB?

I was intrigued and maybe hoping for a Cinderalla story but that was pretty bad - I was hoping they would run the Power Option or something but that thing got ugly, could have got some dudes hurt..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2020)

Prediction: the Seahawks will be the #1 seed in the NFC.


----------



## Violator (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Prediction: the Seahawks will be the #1 seed in the NFC.


currently in 3rd place?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 8, 2020)

Gotta watch out for those NFC East teams.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> did anyone watch that Broncos game with a practice squad WR playing QB?
> 
> I was intrigued and maybe hoping for a Cinderalla story but that was pretty bad - I was hoping they would run the Power Option or something but that thing got ugly, could have got some dudes hurt..


Yeah, I'm a big Saints fan, but that game wasn't any fun. No glory in winning a game against a disabled team.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2020)

Washington beats the Steelers

Giants beat the Seahawks 

Eagles beat the Saints

NFC East is wild


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 14, 2020)

yep


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2020)

the back end of the college football season has been pretty slow

but what happened in the Florida/ LSU Game? someone threw a shoe?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> the back end of the college football season has been pretty slow
> 
> but what happened in the Florida/ LSU Game? someone threw a shoe?


yeah. On the drive that ended up being the game winning score for LSU.

It was like 3rd and 10. Florida stopped LSU well short of the first down. One of the two Florida players who made the tackle inadvertently pulled off the LSU player's shoe. He wrapped him up around the knees and slid down to his feet as they were falling.) The shoe was already in his hand from the tackle, and in his excitement he threw it down the field. I don't even think he realized what he was doing. He made an important tackle, and was pumped and celebrating, and just happened to have a shoe in his hand. Unsportsmanlike conduct, 15 yard penalty kept LSU's drive alive. And they made the game winning score.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 15, 2020)

Wild game. My clones looking good though! Big test this weekend against Oklahoma again! Never thought we would be actually in the conversation albeit  a huge long shot.


----------



## Violator (Jan 6, 2021)

NFL made it through the full regular season without a game cancelation.

Pretty impressive!

Fire the Canons!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah, I guess that's technically true. You could say the same about the MLB last year. But wow, there were so many delays and teams playing without so many key players due to COVID-19 protocol. Kind of sad to watch, which is probably for the better anyway!


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2021)

Lets not overlook the important thing about the start of football in 2021, which is that Ohio State as a 7.5 pt underdog whooped the shit out of a Clemson team who thought they'd waltz into the championship game.  I fully expect Alabama to win, but beating Clemson felt like winning the championship


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2021)

I agree it will be nice not to have "Trevor" in the game, and JFC who names their kid "Trevor"?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 8, 2021)

10 years ago today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfdJqpbUPIE

Let's go division champion Seahawks!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2021)

That crotch grab tho.


----------



## Violator (Jan 9, 2021)

Bye bye Seahawks


----------



## akwooly (Jan 10, 2021)

Seahawks got beat by a QB with a broken thumb. SEA D couldn’t stop Akers either, made him look like Derrick Henry.


----------



## Violator (Jan 11, 2021)

Lol Steelers!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 14, 2021)

As a STEELERS fan, you can pretty much assume how my season went....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 14, 2021)

with sound


----------



## envirotex (Jan 14, 2021)

DVINNY said:


> As a STEELERS fan, you can pretty much assume how my season went....


Uh, Cowboys fan, over here. May have to start rooting for Brady because he's old...That and Gronk.


----------



## Violator (Jan 14, 2021)

Urban Meyer is back off his anti depression meds again


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

He'll need them in Jacksonville.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 19, 2021)

Violator said:


> Urban Meyer is back off his anti depression meds again





Supe said:


> He'll need them in Jacksonville.


I don't know. Jacksonville is a pretty ideal situation for a new coach.

#1 overall pick (which will definitely be Trevor Lawrence)
Lots of draft capital
Lots of salary cap space
Some decent young talent
Jacksonville and LA Chargers have consistently been rated the top 2 destinations for the head coach candidates.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

Sure. But what that means is that you have management expecting immediate results by throwing a bunch of money at a team despite hitting the reset button, which often does not bode well.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

FWIW, I also expect Lawrence to be an NFL bust. He's like so many of these other QB's that play just fine with amazing backs and an NFL caliber offensive line. Good for him if he doesn't, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 19, 2021)

It's definitely true that ownership expectations can derail an otherwise good situation. I haven't heard/read anything about that in Jac right now.

Honestly I don't follow college closely enough to have my own opinion on Lawrence. I mean I watch many of the high profile games, but I'm not into it like I follow the NFL. (I guess that's what's happens when you go to a school without a football team.) I keep hearing analyists saying he's the most NFL ready QB in the last decade. But they said the same thing about Burrow, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

And Manziel, and Darnold, and Rosen...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 19, 2021)

Supe said:


> And Manziel, and Darnold, and Rosen...


For whatever it's worth, I give Darnold a pass for now because he's been stuck in the black whole of talent depletion that is Adam Gase.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

As a Jets fan, I do not. Adam Gase did not put "ghosts" out on the field. He was just another product of the PAC 12 - inflated numbers in a conference that has no concept of defense.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 20, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> But they said the same thing about Burrow, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It's like a broken record here in Cincy...Mike Brown needs to stop thinking he knows how to run a football team. Sure, they did a great job bringing Joe Burrow on board, but apparently they forgot that they also need a decent offensive line to keep him from getting murdered. If I remember right, Burrow's numbers were actually pretty phenomenal before he went down which, considering how many times he got mugged, is even more impressive. I'd like to think someone might get their head out of their butts and build a better team around him for next season, but Mike Brown is an idiot so I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 20, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, I give Darnold a pass for now because he's been stuck in the black whole of talent depletion that is Adam Gase.


OMG... Adam Gase is being considered for offensive coordinator in Seattle!!! How does this guy still exist in the NFL??!?

I mean I don't expect him to get the job. But he's probably the most proven-as-terrible coach in the NFL, why would he even get a call?!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 20, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> It's like a broken record here in Cincy...Mike Brown needs to stop thinking he knows how to run a football team. Sure, they did a great job bringing Joe Burrow on board, but apparently they forgot that they also need a decent offensive line to keep him from getting murdered. If I remember right, Burrow's numbers were actually pretty phenomenal before he went down which, considering how many times he got mugged, is even more impressive. I'd like to think someone might get their head out of their butts and build a better team around him for next season, but Mike Brown is an idiot so I'm not going to hold my breath.


I'd give Burrow a pass from bust criticism for at least another year or two. He was a rookie this year in a very average offense with a below average O-Line. He had a lot working against him, but as you said, he wasn't having that bad of a year numbers wise when he went down. 

Even Mayfield - do I think he's a great QB? No, not really. Would I have taken him with a 1st Overall Pick...HELLL NO. But he managed to win some games in Cleveland...


----------



## Violator (Jan 21, 2021)

Fire The Cannons!


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2021)

Guess having the best QB is better than a great coach.


----------



## Violator (Jan 24, 2021)

Fire the Cannons!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't really follow NFL, but I hate the Packers. Online sports betting became legal in Michigan Friday, so I put my first-ever online sports bet on the Bucs to beat the spread. Doubly sweet to see the pack lose AND make money on it.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2021)

I made it clear to @knight1fox3 that Green Bay's loss was the universe punishing him for his turkey bacon and pseudo-veganism.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 25, 2021)

Supe said:


> I made it clear to @knight1fox3 that Green Bay's loss was the universe punishing him for his turkey bacon and pseudo-veganism.


Is that better or worse than Tom Brady's veganism?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 25, 2021)

I can already hear the Super Bowl narrative in my head.
_Tom Brady, the "greatest QB of all time," vs Patrick Mahomes, the greatest QB right now. It's the passing of the torch. It's Jordan vs Kobe all over again._


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 25, 2021)

Yup, old man vs. the young buck


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is that better or worse than Tom Brady's veganism?


Worse. Because Tom Brady's success in TB is the universe's way of punishing the Patriots, so it cancels itself out.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2021)

I think one of the reasons that Brady is so good is because he's always hangry...Give him a cheeseburger and that would be the end of it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Feb 4, 2021)

Supe said:


> Sure. But what that means is that you have management expecting immediate results by throwing a bunch of money at a team despite hitting the reset button, which often does not bode well.


^This. As a Vikings fan, I can agree... just look at the Kirk Cousins experiment. I hope he goes to the 49ers like I'm hearing. Watching him play is like watching your phone fall off a bridge.


----------



## Violator (Feb 7, 2021)

Fire the Cannons!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

That game was pretty disappointing.

... unless you're a Bucs fan, I guess


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2021)

It was good up until the point where they made the consecutive stops at the 1 yard line. From there on out, the Chiefs plan of attack was as follows:

Step 1: Commit penalties
Step 2: .....
Step 3: Win Super Bowl

I was generally impressed by how good TB's defense looked. I didn't think anyone would frustrate Mahomes that much and completely squash the run game, especially Tampa. Brady could have sat home and they'd have still won that game.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Mahomes didnt look as bad as Scam Newton in his SB loss, but close - hated to see it in a way because Mahomes doesnt appear to be the POS that Newton is. Maybe him and Rodgers should make a few less State Farm Commercials.

I had a hard time routing for the Bucs but after hearing for 2 weeks how the Bucs had no chance and being surrounded by annoying people from Nebraska who are also Chiefs fans it made it worthwhile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

Road Guy said:


> Mahomes didnt look as bad as Scam Newton in his SB loss, but close - hated to see it in a way because Mahomes doesnt appear to be the POS that Newton is. Maybe him and Rodgers should make a few less State Farm Commercials.
> 
> I had a hard time routing for the Bucs but after hearing for 2 weeks how the Bucs had no chance and being surrounded by annoying people from Nebraska who are also Chiefs fans it made it worthwhile.


I'm curious... why is Cam is POS?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Collegiate cheat and a thief, although that probably describes 90% of the NFL players -


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2021)

I though the SB was pretty cool this year. I'm a big fan of seeing GOAT candidates write history. I've never been a huge Tom Brady, Patriots, or Tampa Bay fan, but it's hard to argue that a 43 year old QB winning his 7th SB and 5th SB MVP in his first season with a new team is pretty incredible. I feel the same way about watching Lebron James winning the 2020 NBA Finals with his 3rd different team. And watching Tiger Woods in the early 2000's, just whooping everybody's ass. Watching these once in a lifetime athletes write history is fascinating, regardless of how I feel about them personally or their teams.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 8, 2021)

Never been a fan of Brady. One, there was too much shady shit going on when he was at New England, and while you can't necessarily say it was him, I still feel like there's some guilt by association for using the ill gotten advantages. Two, I just don't think he's that great of a QB. I think most of his success is the result of having a bunch of better players around him, getting lucky, and let's be honest, some generous officiating due to him being a giant crybaby.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 8, 2021)

I think Mahomes was still suffering the effects of his concussion and bothered by his toe injury...He seemed off...He's a really great QB, and can throw the ball like a laser. I don't think TB's defense is as good as they looked last night, but maybe.

Also, I know everyone hates on Brady, but TB wouldn't have been there last night without him...Maybe he'll hang it up now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2021)

I think their missing starting lineman made the biggest difference. All the guys had to shift and a totally green guy had to start. TB was in the backfield on nearly every play without even sending extra guys.


----------



## Violator (Feb 8, 2021)

And who the hell was that guy at the half time show? Had anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

Violator said:


> And who the hell was that guy at the half time show? Had anyone ever heard of him?


The Weeknd. Yeah he's kind of a big deal. He's been around for several years; he really started to be successful around 2016 or 2017. He kinda blew up in 2019.








The Weeknd - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Although even among fans, no one really like the halftime show because it had no energy


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Feb 9, 2021)

Not sure if these tweets are jokes, but seriously people:









Tom Brady Called 'Racist' on Social Media for Winning Super Bowl During Black History Month


Many watched Tom Brady lead the Tampa Bay Buccaneers Super Bowl victory over the Kansas City Chiefs. The game marked the franchise’s second Super Bowl victory and Tom Brady’s seventh. Brad...




pjmedia.com


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> The Weeknd. Yeah he's kind of a big deal. He's been around for several years; he really started to be successful around 2016 or 2017. He kinda blew up in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, wearing jockstraps on their heads for costumes sure didn't help.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 9, 2021)

Supe said:


> Well, wearing jockstraps on their heads for costumes sure didn't help.


 @ jockstraps

Not sure if you're joking, but that was supposed to be surgical gauze. Because he has a song that goes, "I can't feel my face when I'm with you / But I love it."

Also he did this (arguably) artistic, multi-month, fake plastic surgery thing last year. He started performing with a bruised, bloody face for a while. Then he performed with facial bandages. Then finally he released a music video where he appeared to have a new face (pointy nose, exaggerated cheek bones, thin lips, etc). It was actually just done with makeup. It was a character that went along with the new song. But people were speculating if it was real.


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Violator (Feb 9, 2021)

It was awful, send him back to Canada.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Just watched part of the superbowl video. Wow, I've never heard him sing before. That was horrible. He can't decide if he wants to be like Micheal Jackson or Neil Diamond.


----------



## ss15 (Feb 9, 2021)

pbrme said:


> ^This. As a Vikings fan, I can agree... just look at the Kirk Cousins experiment. I hope he goes to the 49ers like I'm hearing. Watching him play is like watching your phone fall off a bridge.


As a 49ers fan...don't you put that evil on me Ricky Bobby! Unfortunately, I think Kyle Shanahan is too in love with Cousins, so it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 11, 2021)

ss15 said:


> As a 49ers fan...don't you put that evil on me Ricky Bobby! Unfortunately, I think Kyle Shanahan is too in love with Cousins, so it's definitely a possibility.


Hi fellow 49ers fan!


----------



## ss15 (Apr 6, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Hi fellow 49ers fan!


Yay, we're not getting Cousins!


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 6, 2021)

As a Titans/Vols fan (UT grad), just let me enjoy Masters week. I'm already dreading the fall.


----------

